# Heather-Help!!!!!



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Dear Heather...I am in the middle of yet another flare up with my IBS-D and I am at my wits end! I have been living off of my Bentyl, which isn't working very well anymore. Today I switched to the Librax, and it is a bit better...course I am woozy as heck and slept all afternoon! I was feeling so well, then everything went in the toilet







Our home was burglarized in April, we lost alot of stuff. Then my stepson is messing up again in school, and may fail again this year. Now the first week of May I got fired from my job due to missing too much work...yep, from my IBS. That's when I decided to not eat well, and my roller coaster started. It's almost like I wanna be sick or something...this is so odd. I have been still taking my Metamucil (lately am so bloated and miserable with it), my enzymes, Calcium and my Luvox for my anxiety/OCD. I don't even know exactally what the heck to eat anymore! I am living off peppermint tea now, and almost afraid to eat anything for fear of camping out in the bathroom the rest of the day....I am ready to throw in the towel. HELP!!!!!!Debra Min So Calif


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Debra - I'm so sorry to hear that your IBS has flared so severely. Sometimes stress can just overwhelm you and trigger symptoms despite your best efforts, and it certainly sounds like everything you've endured lately fits this bill. I know what you mean by the "roller-coaster" - things can get to the point where it feels like you're going to be sick no matter what you try and do, so you just say "the heck with it" and do things you know will cause problems. If being sick is inevitable, then why bother to try and avoid it? I think almost everyone with IBS gets into this mindset at least once in a while, especially when circumstances in their life spiral out of control. This is when IBS can really make you feel totally helpless.But, you're never as helpless as it might seem, and I think you've already taken one step to getting stabilized by switching to the Librax since the Benytl wasn't working. Another thing to try is to switch to Citrucel or Benefiber instead of Metamucil, which can cause bloating for some people. You can also increase the dose of the soluble fiber and take it more than once a day - this will get your diarrhea under control.It might take a few days of just the peppermint tea and constant light snacking on a soluble fiber staple (white rice, plain toasted white bread, baked potatoes without the skin, plain pasta, oatmeal) to stabilize. I know this is really boring and feels unhealthy too, but it shouldn't take too long for your system to calm down with this and then you can gradually expand your diet again.One other thing to try that can really help stress-related IBS attacks is some kind of stress management. Yoga has great results for a lot of people, as does meditation and exercise of any kind. There are also the IBS hypnotherapy tapes, which are very relaxing and have had stellar success rates. There's a whole bulletin board on this site devoted to the tapes.As trite as it sounds, if you can just take one day at time right now that will help. IBS can stabilize as quickly as it spirals out of control, and just reassuring yourself that you're now on the path to recovery, and taking many active steps to end the cycle of symptoms, will help a lot. Please let me know how things go.Best,Heather


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Thanks Heather so very much for your reply...I will get back on my stricter eating program right away. Have become to love the peppermint tea over my coffee and creamer, and I never thought that would happen! Now if I can just get used to having pasta, rice and oatmeal without salt and butter...I also purchased Mike's hypnotherapy tapes yesterday, and am anxiously waiting to start them. I also bought a cute little thing called "Yoga In A Box" at my local Target store. Has 2 Yoga CD's with instructions and music on one, and totally music on the other. The cool thing is, it comes with these flash cards that show you the poses to do...even came with a yoga belt, candle and incense. I figure with doing all these stress releasers, and modifying the strict diet I should be ok soon. Now...can I ask you about the Metamucil? I had been taking it morning and evening, and have the Fibercon tabs as you suggested just in case I need them. I can't even tell you how bloated I am!







I am wondering should I cut down to one dose a day? Or should I try somethign else-am now taking Calcium, papaya enzymes, multi vitamin and my Luvox. Perhaps a change in something?Thanks again for all your hard work...I do so enjoy your cookbook, and can't wait to see your show!Debra


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Debra - That Yoga in a Box sounds really neat. I'll look for that. I'd switch to Citrucel or Benefiber from the Metamucil instead of cutting down the dose. Metamucil is psyllium husks, and they cause bloating for a lot of people. Citrucel (methylcellulose), Benefiber (guar gum), and Fibercon (calcium polycarbophil) don't usually cause this problems So try keeping your dosage up but change brands - that should really help the bloating problem.Best,Heather


----------

